# Santa came early



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Okay, what really happened is that I spent my annual bonus before I actually got it. (Sure hope I get a decent bonus this year!)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, Nog Dog, that looks like a pretty spectacular Christmas present you've bought yourself.    Can you play it already, or this so you can learn?

Lets hope the bonus is as good as you hope it will be or you could be using it to sing for your supper in the New Year...!


----------



## Mel Odious (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry ...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Wow, Nog Dog, that looks like a pretty spectacular Christmas present you've bought yourself.  Can you play it already, or this so you can learn?
> 
> Lets hope the bonus is as good as you hope it will be or you could be using it to sing for your supper in the New Year...!


I used to play a lot, maybe up to an "intermediate" level, but have been away from it for several years now. No idea how long it might take before I get back to anything close to where I was, but I was pleasantly surprised that at least some aspects of the muscle memory still seem to be there, such as the spacing of the fingers for common chords. The coordination between left and right hands -- especially when doing contrasting rhythms or counterpoint -- is pretty poor, however.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Very awesome, Nog.  Enjoy!  Did you get or do you already have a fabulous set of earphones so you can play in the middle of the night without bothering your neighbors?  

The coordination between left & right will come back quickly with even just a few minutes of playing a day.  I imagine you will get in quite a bit more than that.  I used to have a Yamaha electronic piano and was always so pleased they were able to duplicate the "touch" of a regular piano.  I can't tell what brand your piano is, but it appears to have a lot of fun bells and whistles!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> Very awesome, Nog. Enjoy! Did you get or do you already have a fabulous set of earphones so you can play in the middle of the night without bothering your neighbors?
> 
> The coordination between left & right will come back quickly with even just a few minutes of playing a day. I imagine you will get in quite a bit more than that. I used to have a Yamaha electronic piano and was always so pleased they were able to duplicate the "touch" of a regular piano. I can't tell what brand your piano is, but it appears to have a lot of fun bells and whistles!


Yeah, it's the Yamaha DGX640W "Portable Grand Piano", weighted keys with touch-sensitive volume (at least when applicable for the "voice" being used). Audophile that I am, I have a quite nice set of AKG headphones, which I got so I could crank up the stereo without bothering any of the neighbors -- and the piano sounds quite nice through them. (Some people spend money on alcohol and cigarettes, or vacations to tropical islands -- my vices tend to center around music.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann will want to check this out, NogDog!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweet, NogDog -- the weighted key thing is important for it to feel like an acoustic piano. . . . . . Merry Christmas!  Yeah, you'll probably find that it comes back fairly quickly.  If you have any of your old music from when you were a kid, start with that -- not the First Grade Book, necessarily, but the not-too-difficult stuff will help give you your confidence back quickly and a lot of those teaching pieces are designed to help with learning the contrary hand movement. . . . . . I have a book of Clemente sonatinas that I like to use.


----------

